
Overcoming Impostor Syndrome - rpicard
https://medium.com/tech-talk/bdae04e46ec5
======
yen223
As a guy who didn't take programming classes in high school, didn't get any
internships at a tech giant, and hasn't founded a software startup, this post
has exacerbated my impostor syndrome.

~~~
rpicard
Everybody takes their own path.

